# 19th Century Trike?



## 1939tv (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 16, 2021)

Toledo would be the name of the company that made it. Toledo Metal Wheel was founded in 1887 and eventually came under the American National Co. umbrella. This style tiller tricycle was designed for girls (not considered feminine for a little girl to straddle a trike frame) and even boys where parents worried about the stability of a regular style tricycle. By the later 1920s this style was discontinued as by then views about what was proper changed and both boys and girls were riding regular frame trikes.

You're fortunate the tricycle still had the builder's plates to identify it. It appears to have been made sometime after 1900 but is in beautiful condition - great collector's trike! If the upholstery was redone it looks very professional. Thanks for sharing the pictures!

Dave


----------



## 1939tv (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks Dave, I am somewhat disappointed as I thought it was older. Thanks for your Kudos!
Eric


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 16, 2021)

1939tv said:


> Thanks Dave, I am somewhat disappointed as I thought it was older. Thanks for your Kudos!
> Eric



Well, from what knowledge I have on the tiller style tricycle (and I don't claim to be an expert), they were made from sometime in the late 1800s to the late 1920s. The oldest ones had thinner wheels that were either bare strap metal or rubber tired (an option). The wheels and tire width, plus bicycle type wheel spokes, are the main features on this one that make me think "after 1900"...though how far after I can't say for certain. I have seen the identical seat style on a catalog trike illustration dating to 1905.

Dave


----------



## 1939tv (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m just going to be happy with it, regardless of when it was made. Once again, thanks for the great information Dave, it is very appreciated.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 18, 2021)

Very nice early tricycle, I wonder if the seat was recovered at some point in its life.  Can you show the decal and any other markings please?

-mike


----------



## 1939tv (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi Mike, thanks for your interest. I would be happy to post pictures of the two decals once I get someone to help me do it, I’m afraid that computers are a challenge for me. 
Eric


----------



## 1939tv (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey Mike, on second inspection I see that there are markings on one of the tags that appears to contain numbers and characters which I can’t make out. I have a friend, who unfortunately is unavailable until the second week in January, who has a professional camera. He’s been able to take photos for me before of other tags of my collectibles where the information couldn’t be read, with great results, and has agreed to help me. I think the wait will be worthwhile. Eric


----------

